

Google Promises One Android for All Screen Sizes--As it Should Be - Garbage
http://ostatic.com/blog/google-promises-one-android-for-all-screen-sizes-as-it-should-be

======
alttag
The article is a bit light on content beyond what's conveyed in the title. The
question I wanted answered is why _should_ there be One True Version for all
size? I was looking for support for that claim (beyond "they got criticism for
not doing it that way"), and didn't find any.

